
'No to sex on roundabouts', Norway tells high school graduates - tomcam
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-norway-students-sex/no-to-sex-on-roundabouts-norway-tells-high-school-graduates-idUSKBN1HP26C
======
ai_such_mystery
Gee, I bet self driving cars sure would solve this problem. Hey, let's talk
about that!

------
Overtonwindow
Adults, always trying to ruin teenagers fun.

------
d0ugie
Roundabout sex ain't what it used to since I got hitched... Nor is her
cooking.

